# ISO Gorgonzola Dip Recipe



## Corinne (Jan 10, 2006)

My boss's birthday is this Friday. We celebrate all birthdays (& whatever other occasions that I can come up with) by bringing in food & noshing all day. One of the things she really likes is Gorgonzola cheese. I am looking for a fantastic dip or spread & haven't found anything yet. Can anyone help? 
Thank you!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 10, 2006)

Corinne,
This is easy and one my daughters just love..We serve it on lightly toasted baguette rounds.
This makes 8 rounds so it will have to be kicked up for the amount you want.
1/4-c.crumbled gorgonzola
1-Tab. mascarpone cheese
16- walnut halves, finely chopped, we just mix in the chopped walnuts and place half pieces on top
1/2 of a baguette
salt and pepper
mash the cheeses together add the chopped nuts add salt and pepper.
Toast the baguetts spread with cheese mix and top with a nut.Refrigerate til needed.

If your making a lot, some nice type of cracker might be easier to do and guests can spread on the cheese themselves. Hope this might help.

kadesma


----------



## marajo (Jan 10, 2006)

Our DIL fixes this and we all like it:
8 oz gorgonzola
2 cloves garlic, pressed
1/3 cup olive oil
2 T red wine vinegar
1 1/2 T fresh lemon juice
1/2 cup diced red onion
1/2 cup fresh parsely, chopped
mix all together thoroughly and let sit in frig for an hour or so before serving w/ baguette rounds, wheat thins and/or celery.  or anything else you like


----------



## licia (Jan 11, 2006)

I like a spread made with 1 package cream cheese, 1 container of crumbled gorgonzola cheese, 1/2 cup of dried cranberries and 1/2 cup of toasted pine nuts. Blend the cream cheese well - add in other ingredients and mix. It is good on crackers, toasted bagels, and especially good on fresh pears or apples.


----------



## JMediger (Jan 11, 2006)

This is from the Cooking Club of America's recipe collection and very good.  We made it for a Christmas party and they were a hit...
Gorganzola Stuffed Dates
Combine 3oz cream cheese with 1 small container of Gorganzola, mix well.
Cut dates lengthwise but not through (enough so you can get to the center and still have a base to stuff)
Using either a pastry bag or zippie with the corner cut, stuff each date and top with a walnut 1/2.

I bought the pre-pitted dates so all I had to do was make the cut into them so they could be stuffed.  
I think people liked them because you could pick them up and pop them into your mouth.
Have fun!


----------



## jkath (Jan 11, 2006)

Kadesma, that sounds heavenly!


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2006)

These all sound great!  Especially kadesma's looks awesome!  I will have to save that for a rainy day...wait a minute, it rains here almost every day. It is the pacific northwest, after all.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> These all sound great! Especially kadesma's looks awesome! I will have to save that for a rainy day...wait a minute, it rains here almost every day. It is the pacific northwest, after all.


See no excuses, time to treat yourself to a nummy yummy   How are Aiden and Callum?

kadesma


----------

